# Infection!!



## manatwork (May 4, 2009)

Ok so after my last post, went to docs and do have a infection in my quad.........got some antib's, and seems to of started to clear it up...

My next question is........ keeping in mind that i am meticulous about the cleaning of hands and site of jab and everything else that comes with it, will the infection of been caused by 'just a unlucky jab'? or could it be funky gear? 

I have never got an infection before while on cycle


----------



## *dAME* (May 4, 2009)

here bro i copied this for ya... Wut oil's were ya using again? wut lab? also there can be rare bacteria growth, heavy metals, and toxin in oil's, this is why ya spend the $ and time to find the best around, if soaked out of a bottle did ya wipe the top with rubbing alcohol, clean the skin with RA and only use pin 1time? did ya change yer pin after loadn from the vial?

Cellulitis
The word 'cellulitis' literally means inflammation of the cells (not to be confused with cellulite - the lumpy fat often found on thighs, and buttocks). It generally indicates an acute spreading infection of the skin (dermis and subcutaneous tissues) resulting in pain, erythema (redness), oedema, and warmth of the affected area.

Cellulitis can spread in the skin and involve the lymphatic system causing lymphangitis. Swollen glands (lymphadenopathy) may also be present. It can be caused by many different types of bacteria, but the most common are Streptococcus and Staphylococcus aureus. Specific oral antibiotics are given to control the infection, and analgesics may be needed to control pain. Elevating the infected area to minimize swelling and resting until symptoms improve, aid recovery which usually takes 7 to 10 days. In severe cases the patient may need to be hospitalized and receive antibiotics through the veins (intravenously).

Abscess
An abscess is a localized collection of pus in any part of the body, usually caused by an infection. Abscesses occur when an area of tissue becomes infected and the body is able to 'wall off' the infection to keep it from spreading. During this process 'pus' forms, which is an accumulation of fluid, living and dead white blood cells, dead tissue, and bacteria or other foreign invaders or materials.

The majority of abscesses are septic (i.e. caused by an infection) but sterile abscesses can also occur which are not caused by germs but by non-living irritants such as drugs. If an injected drug, especially oil based ones such as many anabolic steroids are not fully absorbed, it stays where it was injected and may cause enough irritation to generate a sterile abscess. Sterile abscesses are quite likely to turn into hard, solid lumps as they scar, rather than remaining pockets of pus2.

Superficial abscesses are readily visible and are red, swollen, painful and warm. Abscesses in other areas of the body may not be obvious and may produce only generalized symptoms such as fever and discomfort. A sterile abscess may cause only a painful lump, for example deep in the buttock where a shot was given. If the abscess is small (less than 1 cm or less than a half-inch across), applying warm compresses/hot soaks to the area for about 30 minutes 4 times daily can help.

A culture or examination of any drainage from the lesion may help identify what organism is causing it. Most will continue to get worse without care. The infection can spread to the tissues under the skin and even into the bloodstream, resulting in septicaemia which can be very serious and life threatening3. Unlike other infections, antibiotics alone will not cure a well developed abscess. In general an abscess must open and drain in order for it to improve. Sometimes draining occurs on its own, but generally it must be cut open by a doctor in a procedure called incision and drainage.

Once the sore has drained, the doctor will insert some packing into the remaining cavity to minimize any bleeding and keep it open for a day or two. With time the cavity will heal and one can expect to be out of action for a number of weeks. The healing process will involve scar tissue formation, and this may lead to a residual weakness in that muscle.

Searching the literature I found a number of cases of abscess complications, a few of which are mentioned below to highlight the pitfalls which should be avoided4.

Two cases of thigh abscesses were discovered in male and female professional weight lifters who injected a veterinary preparation of stanozolol contaminated with Mycobacterium smegmatis5.

A staphylococcal abscess occurred in a 24-year-old bodybuilder who reported, for financial reasons, reusing needles on multiple occasions6.

Two case reports of staphylococcal gluteal abscesses developed in young bodybuilders 18 and 21 years of age. The steroids were injected by other weight lifters who were not familiar with sterile injection technique7.

Pectoral and deltoid abscesses were reported in a 20-year-old anabolic steroid (AS) injector who had injected his AS preparation and then returned the needle to the vial to inject into another muscle group. The patient was thought to have contaminated his multi-dosage vial with skin flora and subsequently spread the infection8.

A counterfeit AS preparation contaminated with Pseudomonas spp was responsible for a deep gluteal abscess in one AS injector9


----------



## manatwork (May 4, 2009)

*nice post man cheers*

ok, im using balkan pharma 200mg/ml test cyp, its in individual vials....always draw out with one pin and inject with another.....the pin that is injected doesnt get touched, only contact with the body it has is the injec site.....always aspirate......always was hands (soap water) then use a germ killing foam.......inject site area is always wiped with alcohol swabs....Im very careful to be honest, thats why im surprised that im in the situation im in now.....

Antib's seem to be helping.......just hoping there is no abcess that will need attention!

Gear was bought from alin, not had any probs before with the gear, but from my earlier post i was curious as to why the vials i got were different from each other......labeling, vials, dosing ect...... not sure if im going to continue with it now, dont want this shit again!! thats a waste of £200!


----------



## *dAME* (May 4, 2009)

Rotty jump in..


----------



## *dAME* (May 4, 2009)

manatwork said:


> ok, im using balkan pharma 200mg/ml test cyp, its in individual vials....always draw out with one pin and inject with another.....the pin that is injected doesnt get touched, only contact with the body it has is the injec site.....always aspirate......always was hands (soap water) then use a germ killing foam.......inject site area is always wiped with alcohol swabs....Im very careful to be honest, thats why im surprised that im in the situation im in now.....
> 
> Antib's seem to be helping.......just hoping there is no abcess that will need attention!
> 
> Gear was bought from alin, not had any probs before with the gear, but from my earlier post i was curious as to why the vials i got were different from each other......labeling, vials, dosing ect...... not sure if im going to continue with it now, dont want this shit again!! thats a waste of £200!




ALIN needs to chime in man!!!! all different vials WTF dosing, and labeling. 1st off u need not to take any advice from NOBODY! and contact Balakn themselve's and talk with a rep over email. ask him all yer Q's about the odd change in dose from dose and label's, also vials. get to them now bro and find out.. i wouldnt be loadn anymore until ya find out!


----------



## *dAME* (May 4, 2009)

just took this from another smart individual....



Remember, the facts I’m presenting to you are the best ones I have…as far as I understand it, Balkan Pharmaceuticals makes several different lines of anabolics, some veterinary and some Human Grade, etc…the tests I have are only that…the tests I could personally get my hands on, regardless of product. So keep that in mind as you’re reading this. I spoke with SRCS several times on the phone regarding this series of tests, and corresponded with them via both e-mail and regular mail, just to make sure everything was on the up and up. WRITTEN BY THE DOUCHE BAG HIMSELF aNTHONY rOBERTS
-------------------------------------------------------------------

I dont no if this confirms that Balkan is Human Grade?


----------



## *dAME* (May 4, 2009)

go talk with them about the odd change up, vials,dose,label!! let us no bro. Im wanting to no if there was some bunk amp's thrown in and thats where ya got the infection from..

www.balkanpharmaceuticals.com

this ota help with our Q about Human Grade LoL

Balkan is the evolution of BD - same product from the same lab.

NO HUMAN GRADE*.
1 thing i did notice is that ANT and Balkan share the same speech in there "about us profile"


----------



## manatwork (May 4, 2009)

Ok bro, sounds like a good idea......i'll mail them today and let you know what i hear back


----------



## rottsnhell (May 4, 2009)

"No, he didnt hit no nerve or a ligament. That shit is too deep to poke with yur needle. he has infection of the integumentary system." 
QUOTE
Told ya so!! Its always good to have antis on hand. Yu didnt do anything wrong bro. its jus the luck of the draw. As soon as yu get swelling redness and pain start popping the antis.


----------



## rottsnhell (May 4, 2009)

Its 90% probability that it is not yur gear. Like i said its just bad luck. I have been so freakin careful with my shots yet sometimes i get a pain in the "ASS" Like i said, keep some antibiotics on hand, mainly amoxicillin. can get them whereever yu get yur gear.


----------



## manatwork (May 4, 2009)

cheers for ur posts guys........and yeah u know, doesn't matter how careful u r sometimes shit happens.....but that still doesnt explain the different vials, labels and doses from a so called licenced company......just doesnt add up to me?


----------



## rottsnhell (May 4, 2009)

bro, yur jumping to conclusions. chill. yu will encounter a bad shot here and there. alins shit is normally good to go. dont see a problem there. alls ya can do is poke yurself again with the same shit and have the antis by yur side and see what happens. thats my best advice as of the moment. anyone else can chime in....


----------



## *dAME* (May 5, 2009)

Man I would wanna no the different vial deal before i dosed again that's for sure..  It wouldnt hurt to ask alin !  I mean damn ya got a infect.... so ya ask ALIN LoL

maybe theres a simple explanation for the different vials, dose and such, and maybe theres not, if i didnt get a goo d explanation i no i wouldnt rn with the rest of the gear.
just be smart bro that's aLL..


----------



## manatwork (May 5, 2009)

I know what u mean bro, uv gotta be so careful doing this shit anyway cause unless u get all ur gear lab tested to find out whats in it, u never 'really' know the quality cause the fakes look so real now....

Im with u tho dame not really up for puttin any more of this shit in me till i get some answers, which to be honest i think is goin to be difficult as ive already mailed alin a couple of times to try find out what the crack is and not had a reply yet!! I know what ur sayin tho rotty hes normally on the money and been going for a long while.......but BP are meant to be legit i thought, in which case u just wouldnt get the difference in the vials, theres nothing on the website indicating that theyve had a change or anything like that.

I have tried to email them direct, but wont allow me to?? just comes up with somesort of server website error and a load of java script stuff?

Cheers for all ur replies tho guys has been a big help


----------

